# Cleaning Rbp Tank



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Are there any precautions i need to take when cleaning my piranha tank


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

nope none..... Are you a first time p owner? trust me your p's are more scared of you then you are of them.... Just dont corner any of them and you will be fine. Clean one side of the tank at a time.


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

sadboy said:


> nope none..... Are you a first time p owner? trust me your p's are more scared of you then you are of them.... Just dont corner any of them and you will be fine. Clean one side of the tank at a time.


Thats what i thought because my hand is going to be the size of them and i've read they are skittish fish. Thanks a lot


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

fish21562 said:


> nope none..... Are you a first time p owner? trust me your p's are more scared of you then you are of them.... Just dont corner any of them and you will be fine. Clean one side of the tank at a time.


Thats what i thought because my hand is going to be the size of them and i've read they are skittish fish. Thanks a lot
[/quote]
How big is your Piranha tank and what kind of filter do you have?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

well i use to have a 55g running on a fluval and a 180g with a 60g sump but I havent had a tank in over 4 years.


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

sadboy said:


> well i use to have a 55g running on a fluval and a 180g with a 60g sump but I havent had a tank in over 4 years.


ok thank you


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sadboy preety much answered that but if you have any more questions do not hesitate to ask


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Anyway you should be careful and watch them while putting your hands into the tank... as been said they hardly will attack you but there is always a small possibility for an accident...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can't believe a expert didn't warn ya about watching your heater when the waters dropping. A heater out of water can heat up very fast & cause some problems. & don't forget water conditioner & water temp when re-filling it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

he never said he was taking out his heater... I never ever removed any of my heaters when I use to clean my tanks, makes no sense to me.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Can't believe a expert didn't warn ya about watching your heater when the waters dropping. A heater out of water can heat up very fast & cause some problems. & don't forget water conditioner & water temp when re-filling it.


We were talking about the risk of piranha bite... you are the most pathetic member i can remember here on P-Fury, get a life...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya keep an eye on them when you know they're around your hand, I've seen my spilo staring and swimming in the direction of my hand before but usually he veers away...never know.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

when I did use to keep p's, only once did one of them try to bite me. I guess cause I hadn't feed them. So after that I made sure to feed them and wait a little while and then clean the tank.


----------

